# Beef tenderloin



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

Any favorite ways to do this, or recipe?
I plan to do a Beef Wellington Xmas
Thank you


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> Any favorite ways to do this, or recipe?
> I plan to do a Beef Wellington Xmas
> Thank you


No.
But my mouth is watering with the mention of Beef Tenderloin...


----------



## saraht (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is a good recipe I found around the net , and used it once. It's pretty difficult to make if you're not a wiz in the kitchen, but if I succeded anything is possible then:icon_smile_big:

"
*Holiday Beef Tenderloin Recipe*

Wrap a tender beef roast in garlic, rosemary, and pink peppercorns and you've got a dinner party. Hint: You can roast the garlic a day or two ahead of time while you are grilling something else.

* For the paste:*
1 whole head of garlic
3 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil, divided
1 beef tenderloin, 3-1/2 to 4 pounds 
3 tablespoons whole pink peppercorns
2 tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

To make the paste: Remove the loose, papery outer skin from the head of garlic. Cut about 1/2 inch off the top to expose the cloves. Place the garlic head on an 8-inch square of aluminium foil and drizzle 1 teaspoon of the olive oil over the cloves. Fold up the foil sides and seal to make a packet, leaving a little room for the expansion of steam. Grill over Indirect Medium heat until the cloves are soft, 30 to 45 minutes. Remove from the grill and allow to cool. Squeeze the garlic from the individual cloves into a small bowl. Add the remaining 3 tablespoons of olive oil and mash the garlic and oil together with a fork to form a paste.

Trim the tenderloin of any excess fat and silver skin. Spread the paste on the tenderloin, rubbing it into the meat.

In a small bowl combine the peppercorns, rosemary, salt, and pepper. Mix well and press into the paste on the top and sides of the tenderloin.

Allow the tenderloin to stand at room temperature for 20 to 30 minutes before grilling. Grill over Indirect Medium heat until the internal temperature reaches 135°F for medium rare, 30 to 40 minutes.

Remove from the grill and allow to rest for 5 to 10 minutes. The temperature will rise 5°F to 10°F during this time. Cut into 3/4- to 1-inch slices and serve warm.

Makes 8 to 10 servings.

Thanks to www.weber.com"


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

We just did a multicourse dinner Sunday night with stuffed beef tenderloin as the main. The stuffing is feta cheese, chopped kalamata olives, chopped roasted red peppers, toasted pine nuts, chopped Italian broad leaf parsley, salt and pepper to taste. Rub outside with olive oil seasoned with crushed garlic, salt, and pepper. Into the oven at 425. Very Mediterranean. We served that course with a super Tuscan.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Wellington is tricky. You have to get the meat and the pastry done at exactly the same time. Too low a temp and the pastry won't brown by the time the meat is done. Too high, and it's vice-versa. I've made it a number of times and gradually got better at it. We made one last Christmas and hit it dead on, but my sister in law has the recipe with the times and temps. I'll see if I can get it and post. I use an Italian sausage/mushroom duxelle rather than the classic foie gras. I pre-cook the duxelle to fully cook the sausage and dry the mushrooms.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

For what it's worth, here's the original Beef Wellington recipe we used. The times and temps in step 5 worked out to a perfect medium rare, but note the comment about our starting temp:

2 1/2 pounds beef tenderloin
2 tablespoons butter, softened
2 tablespoons butter
1 onion, chopped
1/2 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
2 ounces liver pate
2 tablespoons butter, softened
salt and pepper to taste
1 (17.5 ounce) package frozen puff pastry, thawed
1 egg yolk, beaten
1 (10.5 ounce) can beef broth
2 tablespoons red wine


Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C). Place beef in a small baking dish, and spread with 2 tablespoons softened butter. Bake for 10 to 15 minutes, or until browned. Remove from pan, and allow to cool completely. Reserve pan juices. 
Melt 2 tablespoons butter in a skillet over medium heat. Saute onion and mushrooms in butter for 5 minutes. Remove from heat, and let cool. 
Mix together pate and 2 tablespoons softened butter, and season with salt and pepper. Spread pate over beef. Top with onion and mushroom mixture. 
Roll out the puff pastry dough, and place beef in the center. Fold up, and seal all the edges, making sure the seams are not too thick. Place beef in a 9x13 inch baking dish, cut a few slits in the top of the dough, and brush with egg yolk. 
Bake at 450 degrees F (230 degrees C) for 10 minutes, then reduce heat to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C) for 10 to 15 more minutes, or until pastry is a rich, golden brown. Set aside, and keep warm. 
Place all reserved juices in a small saucepan over high heat. Stir in beef stock and red wine; boil for 10 to 15 minutes, or until slightly reduced. Strain, and serve with beef. 
Actually, we made several changes. We didn't use pate - we used minced sauted Italian sausage. We didn't do step 1 in the oven - instead, we browned the tenderloin on all sides on the top of the stove. The mushrooms should be cooked until almost dry. This may take more than 5 minutes.

Important points: our tenderloin had the head removed and was folded to form a uniform cylinder about 5-6 inches in diameter. Also, our tenderloin was almost frozen - we didn't let it come to room temp like you're supposed to (we forgot to take it out of the fridge). The times may change if your meat is warmer to start with. It's essential that the mushrooms, sausage or pate and the meat be completely cooled before wrapping with the puff pastry; otherwise, the puff pastry will melt and be ruined.

Good luck. Enjoy!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Sausage*

The sausgae instead of Pate sound like a great idea my friend

Danka


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

I have made both of these and they are both excellent. 

On the first recipe, the truffles are essential, if you can't find them, don't bother making the gravy, it just won't be the same. If you can find goose fat, use that instead of larding strips. 

The second recipe is much easier, but very good. It calls for a rib roast, but I don't see why you couldn't use a different cut, just adjust the cooking time.

Beef Wellington

a 3 1/2-pound fillet of beef tied with thin sheets of larding fat at room temperature
3/4 pound mushrooms, chopped fine
2 1/2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/2 pound pâté de foie gras (available at specialty foods shops) at room temperature
1 pound puff paste or thawed frozen puff pastry plus additional for garnish if desired
1 large egg white beaten
an egg wash made by beating 1 large egg yolk with 1 teaspoon of water
1/2 cup Sercial Madeira
2 teaspoons arrowroot dissolved in 1 teaspoon cold water
1/2 cup beef broth
2 tablespoons finely chopped black truffles (available at specialty food shops) if desired
watercress for garnish if desired
preparation

In a roasting pan roast the beef in the middle of a preheated 400°F oven for 25 to 30 minutes, or until the thermometer registers 120°F. Let the fillet cool completely and discard the larding fat and the strings. Skim the fat from the pan juices and reserve the pan juices.
In a heavy skillet cook the mushrooms in the butter over moderately low heat, stirring, until all the liquid they give off is evaporated and the mixture is dry, season them with salt and pepper, and let them cool completely. Spread the fillet evenly with the pâté de foie gras, covering the top and sides, and spread the mushrooms evenly over the pâté de foie gras. On a floured surface roll 1 pound of the puff paste into a rectangle about 20- by 12- inches, or large enough to enclose the fillet completely, invert the coated fillet carefully under the middle of the dough, and fold up the long sides of the dough to enclose the fillet brushing the edges of the dough with some of the egg white to seal them. Fold ends of the dough over the fillet and seal them with the remaining egg white. Transfer the fillet, seam side down to a jelly-roll pan or shallow roasting pan and brush the dough with some of the egg wash. Roll out the additional dough and cut the shapes with decorative cutters. Arrange the cutouts on the dough decoratively, brush them with the remaining egg wash, and chill the fillet for at least 1 hour and up to 2 hours. Bake the fillet in the middle of a preheated 400°F oven for 30 minutes, reduce the heat to 350°, and bake the fillet for 5 to 10 minutes more, or until the meat thermometer registers 130°F. for medium-rare meat and the pastry is cooked through. Let the fillet stand for 15 minutes.

In a saucepan boil the reserved pan juices and the Madeira until the mixture is reduced by one fourth. Add the arrowroot mixture, the broth, the truffles, and salt and pepper to taste and cook the sauce over moderate heat, stirring, being careful not to let it boil, for 5 minutes, or until it is thickened. Loosen the fillet from the jelly-roll pan, transfer it with two spatulas to a heated platter, and garnish it with watercress. Serve the fillet, cut into 3/4-inch-thick slices, with the sauce.



Rib Roast With Thyme-Mustard Jus

ingredients

1/2	cup honey-Dijon mustard
3	teaspoons chopped fresh thyme
1	3 1/2- to 4-pound boneless prime rib beef roast, excess fat trimmed
1/4	cup dry white wine

preparation

Mix mustard and 2 teaspoons thyme in small bowl. Place beef in heavy large roasting pan. Coat beef with mustard mixture. Cover; let stand 1 1/2 hours at room temperature or refrigerate overnight.
Preheat oven to 375°F. Scrape off marinade from beef; reserve marinade. Roast beef 1 hour. Brush reserved marinade over beef. Roast until thermometer inserted into center of beef registers 120°F, about 10 minutes longer. Transfer beef to cutting board. Tent with foil to keep warm.

Pour pan juices into 1-cup glass measuring cup. Spoon fat off top of pan juices. Return juices to pan. Place pan atop burners on medium-high heat. Add wine and 1/2 cup water. Boil until juices are reduced to 1/2 cup, scraping up any browned bits. Stir in remaining 1 teaspoon thyme.

Cut beef into 1/2-inch-thick slices. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Serve beef with reduced juices.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ make sure to get good mushrooms for the duxelle, and try to get prime beef, it's worth it!!


----------

